# High Disk usage from "system and compressed memory"



## richiethomas1234 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi so system and compressed memory uses 100% disk space when i start my computer and continues to do so for 10 minutes at least and it will also do this randomly when i'm gaming or just on the internet. I've checked all of my drives to see if they were updated (I just clicked search online for newest update idk if that's the best way to do it) and i ran a virus scan in safe mode and did some other things like disable prefetch and windows search and i even disabled "show me tips for windows 10" So please help me out if any of you can!


----------

